

DigitalOcean grew faster on a month-to-month basis than AWS - sybhn
http://recode.net/2014/03/06/digitalocean-a-fast-growing-coud-host-lands-37-million/

======
prateekj
Not to belittle DigitalOcean's growth, but AWS is a mammoth compared to all
other services. The percentage growth may not be the best metric to compare
AWS and DigitalOcean. Let's see how DigitalOcean makes use of that $37M.

